# Face Lift Suggestions for building HO Scale 9" Curved Bleachers



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

I should be receiving a NOS Model Motoring HO Scale Curved Bleachers 9" Curve Kit ready to build next week. I want to add a few accessories from my pre-teen years with 1/64 slots that at one time or another I was lucky enough to own.

There are a few more Kits out there that I would like to get back and that is one of the fun parts to this hobby ( for me at least ).

Some I never want to see again and can't believe I owned or wanted them in the first place ?

But I got it figured out now after all these years, I screw up every 3.5 minutes, that's why I have to start the heat races right after I screw up, just before it happens again. 
Between y'all and I, don't say anything to my competition about this issue I have. 

I can still remember even at that young age, they still had some really cool accessory stuff, some I did not get lucky enough to acquire but this was a kit I had 2-3 of back in Jersey and it always reminds me of Saturday Night Racing !

What I would like to ask of you HT members is: What little tips can I use to get the most out of this addition to the circuit ?

( There will be a catch fence w/post installed to keep the cars out of the bleachers )

Example, colors, decals ( decals will be up-dated at least 25 years, I believe the kit is close to 50 years old..........? Decals, flags, lights, sound, people, foundations, additions, etc.. 

I would like to keep it American looking, nothing against the rest of our planet, that's just the theme of layout. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, pic's would be great also.

Thanks in advance,
Cliff


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

If you can set them back a bit also not directly at the begining of the turn lay a sand trap down first.

Test the turn first, run a car and see where is deslots from to make sure your bleachers aren't in harms way.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

If you look at most tracks, grandstands start higher the the racing surface edge with the concrete retaining wall a up a few feet on the grandstand side then the catch fence. some tracks have the walk way in front of the stands wide enough to drive a car through...?


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah, I agree with both of you, I don't want anything looking crammed in, to me that hurts realism to a great degree.

For the foot-print and required space surrounding this track side structure I feel I have only one space on the circuit that it will fit naturally and logically for these curved bleachers. That's in the long esses across from the McKay Grandstands on the North End. ( The rest of the layout will require Straight and J-Hook grandstands on the South End. )

Thanks for the input and keep the tips flowing, this old think box is burnt !

This is the view from the purposed site:



Actually the ground breaking is close to 26" behind this picture and more to the left with the Trackmate Scoring Bridge being dead center of the Curved Bleachers.

After close to 50 years sitting in a box unassembled I think I have found a home for them to enjoy some racing & pretty girls finally !

Again thanks,
Cliff


----------

